# please help me



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

I really need to talk to someone who would be able to understand lots of complicated jargon that not even most therapists wouldn't be able to understand. Alot of it has to do with aspergers. If anyone can help,please respond


----------



## indie (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't have much knowledge with aspergers, but feel free to message me!


----------

